# Today's find!



## Casual dreamer (Jun 4, 2022)

Spotted this one a while back and finally found the owner, struck a deal and got it! Needs some help! I never seen a GT like this before!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 4, 2022)

Interesting head! So the head tube goes thru the top and down tubes?


----------



## UncleRonny (Jun 8, 2022)

90s for sure...has that VDC Changa aesthetic.


----------



## catfish (Jun 8, 2022)

Very unusual frame. Nice find.


----------



## HobbyTimeSeattle (Jun 10, 2022)

For sure NOT a GT. That is a mutt mix of parts and stickers on a boo boo frame set.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 10, 2022)

Now that is different!  The skid plate is cool! Should clean up and be a good base for an eye catcher


----------



## tacochris (Jun 10, 2022)

That bash guard accessory on the bottom is the gem of the entire thing.


----------



## Casual dreamer (Jun 10, 2022)

So the frame is a 1983 VDC Changa I'm thinking I will wind up parting it out, now the question is should I try and build it or offer it up for trade for one of my dream GTs?


----------



## tacochris (Jun 10, 2022)

Casual dreamer said:


> So the frame is a 1983 VDC Changa I'm thinking I will wind up parting it out, now the question is should I try and build it or offer it up for trade for one of my dream GTs?



VDC....ANY VDC is a rare bird so I know if you're not into it dudes are lined up to jump on it.  Correct parts could get really pricey...

One of the reasons I made the choice not to build up my 84 Hutch Trickstyler frame/fork back in the day.


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 10, 2022)

What is your dream gt I have a coin roll bike ?


----------



## STRADALITE (Jun 10, 2022)

VDC CHANGA BMX    ----  SOLD | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Should clean up nicely.  Built with good parts.  Original pads.  $3000.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Casual dreamer (Jun 10, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> What is your dream gt I have a coin roll bike ?



I would love a pre '96 GT Pro Series 24" but I would love to see the coin roll, send me some pics.


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 11, 2022)

One of the yellow tires popped so it has a set of mongoose mags on it now I still have the wheels in the pics tho


----------



## Casual dreamer (Jun 12, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> One of the yellow tires popped so it has a set of mongoose mags on it now I still have the wheels in the pics tho
> 
> View attachment 1643822
> 
> ...


----------

